# Conectar ventilador de 24 V en 12 V



## flakopro (Abr 5, 2018)

Tengo un ventilador de 24 V y lo quiero conectar al carro pero el voltage es de 12 en el vehiculo, quisiera saber cómo hacer un elevador de voltage que duplique este nivel de tension de CD.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Hay que saber la corriente que consume y comprate de esas placas que son step up que vienen armadas solo hay que regular el voltaje con el mutlivuelta y listo
Son similares a esto


----------



## flakopro (Abr 5, 2018)

saludos daniel...de en mi pais esto no se vende...y si alguien lo importa desde otro lugarlo venderia muy caro...
si tuvieras algun plano para construirlo me seria de mucha utilidad. gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Hola, esta echo con el LM2577, a este lo consigues en tu país? perdona me había fijado que estas en Cuba y por aquí tenemos muy en cuenta el problema que tienen para obtener material


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)




----------



## flakopro (Abr 5, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>


¿este transformador debe ser de ferrita?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Si , podría ser un toroidal o uno de fuente de PC

Diodos rápidos y transistores mas grandes !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Pero eso es muy complicado, si consigue el LM2577 lo hace mucho más rápido 





Y si no lo puede conseguir, entonces que eche mano a un MC34063, que lo puede reciclar de cualquier placa de computadora junto con el diodo y el mosfet y tiene un circuito muy simple también




O con transistor y diodo externo según consumo que aún no nos ha dicho nada


----------



## flakopro (Abr 5, 2018)

pandacba si me puedes socialisar el plano con esos componentes que me dices le meto mano sin problema..


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Okey, necesito que me  digas si consigues el LM2577 o el MC34063


----------



## capitanp (Abr 5, 2018)

no se que tipo de ventilador es, pero si es el de los comunes solo con poner los polos bobinados y en polaridad en paralelo es suficiente


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Si los pones en paralelo es para menos tensión más corriente y aquí se necesits lo contrario


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Ummm , si tiene campos bobinados podría pasarlos a paralelo y a su vez en serie con el rotor   , mas extremo podria ser  armar campos y rotor en paralelo .

Si tiene campos de iman permanente , nada podrá hacerse . . . 

Jamás confesaré que en un Fiat 128 conecté dos cables  en uno de los campos del alternador (antes de los díodos) y desde allí alimentaba el secundario de un transformador de 220V a 15 V 300 Watts


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2018)

flakopro dijo:


> tengo un ventilador de 24 V y lo quiero conectar al carro...pero el voltage es de 12 en el vehiculo...quisiera saber como hacer un elevador de voltage que duplique este nivel de tension de CD.


¿ Podrías publicar una foto del ventilador ?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 5, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si los pones en paralelo es para menos tensión más corriente y aquí se necesits lo contrario




es exactamente lo que se necesita


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si los pones en paralelo es para menos tensión más corriente y aquí se necesits lo contrario





capitanp dijo:


> es exactamente lo que se necesita





			
				 Título dijo:
			
		

> *conectar ventilador de 24v en 12 v*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2018)

Yo modifiqué hace muchos años un burro de arranque de 6V (Renault Dauphine) , tenía los campos en paralelo y los pasé a serie , no quedó de 12 V pero si de unos 9 o 10 V . Arrancaba de una y rapidísimo y ya no se recalentaba-quemaba.

Y es exactamente lo opuesto a lo que piden aqui


----------



## anseb12 (Ene 20, 2019)

Hola con todos, bueno y si tengo 3 ventiladores de 30mmx30mmx10mm a 12v cada uno, como puedo conectar los 3?
Al conectar 2 en paralelo y luego estos 2 en serie con el tercero resulta que el ventilador que esta solo trabaja demasiado, hace muhco ruido y los dos en paralelo a penas y se mueven


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 20, 2019)

Hola, esa no es manera de conectar ventiladores, es más no deben conectarse en serie. Pues el que ofrezca mayor esfuerzo, tendrá a disminuir su velocidad haciendo que aumente la tensión en el otro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2019)

anseb12 dijo:


> Hola con todos, bueno y si tengo 3 ventiladores de 30mmx30mmx10mm a 12v cada uno, como puedo conectar los 3?
> Al conectar 2 en paralelo y luego estos 2 en serie con el tercero resulta que el ventilador que esta solo trabaja demasiado, hace muhco ruido y los dos en paralelo a penas y se mueven


Mide el consumo de un ventilador para analizar que solución se puede aplicar,

Lo mas sencillo sería buscar un módulo comercial "Step dawn" 24V a 12V o ajustable


----------

